# Inspection 1 and 2 Intervals?



## 2001E46 (Nov 12, 2002)

I was just looking over the manuals that came with my car. It details what should be performed for Inspection 1 and Inspection 2, but does not say when those inspections should be performed.

Any idea when these inspections take place?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Your service indicator will tell you. Usually 30k for Inspection I, 60k for Inspection II (or if you are Nate328Ci, 20k for Inspection I and 40k for Inspection II  )


----------



## 2001E46 (Nov 12, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> *Your service indicator will tell you. Usually 30k for Inspection I, 60k for Inspection II (or if you are Nate328Ci, 20k for Inspection I and 40k for Inspection II  ) *


Does that mean another Inspection 1 at 90k and Inspection 2 at 120k?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

2001E46 said:


> *Does that mean another Inspection 1 at 90k and Inspection 2 at 120k? *


Yes. And an "Oil Service" between (15k, 45k, 75k, 105k)


----------



## 2001E46 (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks Sarafil!


----------



## onewhitebmw (Apr 18, 2003)

can some post he stuff thats in the inpections 1 and 2 for a e36? thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

2001E46 said:


> *I was just looking over the manuals that came with my car. It details what should be performed for Inspection 1 and Inspection 2, but does not say when those inspections should be performed.
> 
> Any idea when these inspections take place? *


The sequence is Oil Service, Inspection 1, Oil Service, Inspection 2, Oil Service Inspection 1, Oil Service, Inspection 2, ....

You get some service each time the service indicator counts down. And the service indicator does work on mileage alone. In the E46 3 series (1999 and later) the service interval is based on amount of gas used.


----------



## 2001E46 (Nov 12, 2002)

onewhitebmw said:


> *can some post he stuff thats in the inpections 1 and 2 for a e36? thanks *


Not sure if this helps:

http://www.logun.org/inspc.htm


----------

